# CG-4A Waco Glider



## Greg Boeser (Dec 2, 2017)

Here are a few shots of the CG-4A at Fagen Fighters WW2 Museum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Dec 2, 2017)

This aircraft was assembled from parts that had been stashed in the Villaume company warehouse for decades, and were discovered when the business relocated.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 3, 2017)

Amazing!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 3, 2017)

Good shots!


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 6, 2017)

Nice shots


----------

